# Martin Mars flying boat



## sunny91 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2008)

Man looks really underpowered. I wonder what the engine out checklist looks like. Probably only one line item.

Great video.


----------

